
It’s Time for Microsoft to Reboot Office - larrys
http://www.wsj.com/articles/its-time-for-microsoft-to-reboot-office-1444155726
======
Chefkoochooloo
As the article noted, Microsoft needs to update itself to the current trend of
seamless and interconnected workflow already provided from such companies like
google, who provide them for free. Perhaps Microsoft is an outdated program
that needs restructuring.

